# Shiro 300z HP Question



## Thumbs (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey,

I just bought a all original 1988 Pearl White 300z VG30ET.

I have done some reading on the Garret T25 turbo under the hood and I was looking for a cheap boost in HP since im broke from the buy. I have heard the internals can hold up to 450HP so I found a 

Jet Performance Boost Controller -Direct OE Replacement-$100.00

So the question is will my plan work...I want to add this and take the stock T25 psi (4.5) and crank it up with the boost controller. I think they can handle 10.-12. psi so I should be able to get a good HP increase.

If someone could give me tips or troubles im going to run into please let me know ty!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

My first suggestion would be to do some research. Pick up a copy of "Turbochargers" by Hugh MacInness. It is a very insightful book on turbochargers, how they work, what you need to make them work, how to NOT blow up your car, etc. You can get a copy on Amazon.com for $15 or so.

Second, you'll need to buy more than just a boost controller. The reason Nissan ran low boost on their '80s turbo cars is simple: no intercooler and no recirc / BOV. You will need both if you plan on running more than stock boost, otherwise you'll get serious heat soak, detonation, and compressor shutter. None are good. You'll also need to get a wideband or use someone's to make sure your fuel setup is efficient enough to handle the level you are looking to achieve. More than likely it isn't. You'll probably need a larger displacement fuel pump (something like a Walbro 255lph would be fine) and larger injectors. I'd suggest the top feed 370cc injectors from the CA18DET personally. Once you'd done all this, then crank up the boost.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

z31.com | Home
Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.Com REDZ31.NET JASONBUTTS.COM

And you'll be lucky to get to about 240rwhp with a boost controller on the T25.


----------

